# Animal Kingdom Lodge 1 Bedroom



## Mayble (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't believe my luck.  I was able to secure a 2 bedroom AKL for August and tonight I found a 1 bedroom, which I put on hold.  It will be for my nephew, they are family of 5 with 3 children ages 2, 9 and 11.  RCI says it sleeps 4, however since one child is under 3, will Disney allow 5?


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 25, 2013)

*good luck indeed*

all AK one bedrooms sleep 5.  They have a pullout sofa and chair.  

Did you get a Savanna view as well?


----------



## Nahanni (Jan 25, 2013)

Sleeps 5 and 2 bathrooms!  We dedicated one as the children's tub.


----------



## levatino (Jan 30, 2013)

I think Kidani (3701 Osceola Parkway) Units sleep 5,
Jambo house sleeps 4

My reading leads me to believe that most RCI units are Kidani units


----------



## Amy (Jan 30, 2013)

Even if you end up in a sleep 4 unit in the Jambo House, Disney will allow a 5th person who is a child under 3.  I believe the resort provides a Pack n Play.


----------



## elaine (Jan 30, 2013)

most DVC-AKV sleep 5 now (Kidani or Jambo, EXCEPT value category, which does NOT have a sleeper chair, is a bit smaller, and only sleeps 4 persons--plus 1 toddler under 3 yrs old). All Kidani have an extra bathroom in 1 and 2 BR--no Jambo house have the extra bathroom. Kidani has a "U" shaped kitchen with penisula, Jambo has an "L" with a floating island (no bar stools) in the middle, as Jambo was retrofitted from standard hotel rooms. (We prefer Jambo--even with retro fit and no extra bathroom). We do 5 (3 kids 11, 12, 15) just fine in a 1 BR with sleeper chair--both AKV and OKW have them .
FYI--I think RCI info still says all 1BR sleep 4 persons. I had an RCI excahgne this summer for OKw and it still said max 4 persons--I knew all OKw had sleeper chairs, so I just called DVC with my RCI confirm # and added 5 persons--and got ME for all 5 persons to the airport.


----------



## fat2na (Feb 24, 2013)

*Disney's Animal Kingdom*

Can anyone tell me how I go about finding out information regarding availability of a certain property? Specifically, I own a two week condo in St. Maartin and am trying to find some info on trading it for a week at Disney's Animal Kingdom.

What is the best way to go about doing this?

I'm new to this whole thing.

Thanks in advance.

Dorian Rogers
fat2na@yahoo.com


----------



## New2time (Feb 25, 2013)

What about SSR- it says 1 BR- sleeps 4- does it have the sleeper chair as well to make it sleep 5?


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 25, 2013)

New2time said:


> What about SSR- it says 1 BR- sleeps 4- does it have the sleeper chair as well to make it sleep 5?



no.

only AKV (non-value villas), BLT and OKW have the sleeper chair.


----------

